# X-Factor 2021 fluid, no gender e concorrenti non binari



## admin (16 Settembre 2021)

Mentre il formato X-Factor sta chiudendo i battenti in quasi tutto il mondo, la versione italiana prosegue, nell'edizione, 2021, in direzione propaganda LGTB, fluid, no Gender, e concorrenti non binari, come annunciato dagli stessi conduttori i quali, quasi in lacrime, hanno annunciato:"Non vogliamo etichette".

La prima puntanta stasera 16 settembe 2021 in onda su Sky.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mentre il formato X-Factor sta chiudendo i battenti in quasi tutto il mondo, la versione italiana prosegue, nell'edizione, 2021, in direzione propaganda LGTB, fluid, no Gender, e concorrenti non binari, come annunciato dagli stessi conduttori i quali, quasi in lacrime, hanno annunciato:"Non vogliamo etichette".
> 
> La prima puntanta stasera 16 settembe 2021 in onda su Sky.





Se avessi un figlio, gli vieterei assolutamente queste porcherie. Poverà società.

I "concorenti non binari". Ma che abbiamo fatto di male per arrivare a tanto?


----------



## Mika (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Se avessi un figlio, gli vieterei assolutamente queste porcherie. Poverà società.
> 
> I "concorenti non binari". Ma che abbiamo fatto di male per arrivare a tanto?


Fortunatamente non ho abbonamento sky quindi mi salvo da questa roba. Tra poco se sei etero non puoi più lavorare se si continua di sto passo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente non ho abbonamento sky quindi mi salvo da questa roba. Tra poco se sei etero non puoi più lavorare se si continua di sto passo.



XFactor è stato un grande impulso a disdire l'abbonamento a Sky.
Programma che seguivo tanti anni fa, quando era "normale". Ora il solo pensiero di finanziare questa roba immonda, politica e ideologica, mi faceva venire il mal di stomaco.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente non ho abbonamento sky quindi mi salvo da questa roba. Tra poco se sei etero non puoi più lavorare se si continua di sto passo.





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> XFactor è stato un grande impulso a disdire l'abbonamento a Sky.
> Programma che seguivo tanti anni fa, quando era "normale". Ora il solo pensiero di finanziare questa roba immonda, politica e ideologica, mi faceva venire il mal di stomaco.



Tra l'altro c'è tutta la feccia del panorama televisivo e musicale italiano tra conduttori e giudici. Ho letto che il conduttore di quest'anno è parente a quel tizio "Zorro" o come si chiama che lavora a Rai Tre. Un altro "giornalista" indipendente... Tutto in famiglia


----------



## iceman. (16 Settembre 2021)

E farà tanti ascolti...


----------



## Kayl (16 Settembre 2021)

usare quelle persone come fosse dei freaks solo per gli ascolti è la cosa più discriminatoria possibile. Una volta nei manicomi si organizzavano delle rappresentazioni teatrali atte puramente a far sentire più normale la gente che li guardava mettendo in mostra i malati di mente come fenomeni da baraccone, dando loro l'illusione di essere considerati e apprezzati quando i realtà la gente si approfittava della loro diversità per fare una baracconata da circo. Le associazioni a loro favore dovrebbero dare fuoco agli studios.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mentre il formato X-Factor sta chiudendo i battenti in quasi tutto il mondo, la versione italiana prosegue, nell'edizione, 2021, in direzione propaganda LGTB, fluid, no Gender, e concorrenti non binari, come annunciato dagli stessi conduttori i quali, quasi in lacrime, hanno annunciato:"Non vogliamo etichette".
> 
> La prima puntanta stasera 16 settembe 2021 in onda su Sky.


Il programma peggiore della televisione italiana, se la gioca con il GF Vip. Ora stanno sfruttando la propaganda becera odierna, per il disperato tentativo di far crescere gli ascolti e mettere come concorrenti tanti fenomeni da baraccone e renderlo più simile alla Corrida.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> usare quelle persone come fosse dei freaks solo per gli ascolti è la cosa più discriminatoria possibile. Una volta nei manicomi si organizzavano delle rappresentazioni teatrali atte puramente a far sentire più normale la gente che li guardava mettendo in mostra i malati di mente come fenomeni da baraccone, dando loro l'illusione di essere considerati e apprezzati quando i realtà la gente si approfittava della loro diversità per fare una baracconata da circo. Le associazioni a loro favore dovrebbero dare fuoco agli studios.


Infatti sono solo ed esclusivamente fenomemi da baraccone. 

E' un circo barnum da tubo catodico, postmoderno.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E farà tanti ascolti...


Floppa da due anni ormai (fermo al 3% quando in passato faceva anche il 6). Non a caso hanno stravolto il format, con la scusa delle "no diversità" e robacce così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mentre il formato X-Factor sta chiudendo i battenti in quasi tutto il mondo, la versione italiana prosegue, nell'edizione, 2021, in direzione propaganda LGTB, fluid, no Gender, e concorrenti non binari, come annunciato dagli stessi conduttori i quali, quasi in lacrime, hanno annunciato:"Non vogliamo etichette".
> 
> La prima puntanta stasera 16 settembe 2021 in onda su Sky.


Dai vediamo se inacenano una roba a 3 con un fluid che come donna si fa prima una storia con una leabica poi vira al maschile e va con un gay, un bel cortocircuito gender... 
Ma I non binari chi sono??


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro c'è tutta la feccia del panorama televisivo e musicale italiano tra conduttori e giudici. Ho letto che il conduttore di quest'anno è parente a quel tizio "Zorro" o *come si chiama che lavora a Rai Tre*. Un altro "giornalista" indipendente... Tutto in famiglia


Lavora a La7 da un bel po di anni, fa Propaganda Live. Mai piaciuto comunque, mi annoia troppo. Il nipote invece si vede già che è l'ennesimo "ma chi" raccomandato.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dai vediamo se inacenano una roba a 3 con un fluid che come donna si fa prima una storia con una leabica poi vira al maschile e va con un gay, un bel cortocircuito gender...
> *Ma I non binari chi sono*??


Che io sappia, sono quelli che si fanno chiamare "loro" al posto di "lui" o "lei". Correggetemi se sbaglio eh. XD


----------



## Route66 (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mentre il formato X-Factor sta chiudendo i battenti in quasi tutto il mondo, la versione italiana prosegue, nell'edizione, 2021, in direzione propaganda LGTB, fluid, no Gender, e concorrenti non binari, come annunciato dagli stessi conduttori i quali, quasi in lacrime, hanno annunciato:"Non vogliamo etichette".
> 
> La prima puntanta stasera 16 settembe 2021 in onda su Sky.


Da due mesi e oltre mi stanno fracassando i maroni con quella martellante pubblicità dove vogliono farmi credere che la normalità sia un ragazzo che sembra una ragazza mentre, vestito da principessa, si smalta le unghie o che una ragazza "leggermente sovrappeso" se ne vada in giro scosciata con i prosciutti in vista vestita da *******...
Con me hanno raggiunto l'obbiettivo, mi hanno fatto diventare intollerante e non guarderò il programma.
Ops.... non era cosi che doveva finire?!
Spiatze...


----------



## Swaitak (16 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che io sappia, sono quelli che si fanno chiamare "loro" al posto di "lui" o "lei". Correggetemi se sbaglio eh. XD


mio bisnonno si faceva dare del Voi , mo scopro che era binario


----------



## Coccosheva81 (16 Settembre 2021)

Non lo guarderò nemmeno sotto tortura, già sono anni che fa schifo figurarsi ora che è un inno al finocchiume.
Poi sono 2 mesi che lo spot mi sta fracassando le palle e quella trippona che canta è talmente odiosa che se la trovassi per al strada la acciacco con la macchina


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che io sappia, sono quelli che si fanno chiamare "loro" al posto di "lui" o "lei". Correggetemi se sbaglio eh. XD


Una volta a uno così lo mettevano in manicomio..


----------



## gabri65 (16 Settembre 2021)

Ma i Ferragnez ce l'hanno iscritto il (la, loro, esso, xyz) figlio?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che io sappia, sono quelli che si fanno chiamare "loro" al posto di "lui" o "lei". Correggetemi se sbaglio eh. XD



In molti forum americani adesso mettono "They/Them" sotto al profilo.


----------



## Davidoff (16 Settembre 2021)

Prima o poi arriveranno i cinesi o i talebani a fare piazza pulita del delirio che è diventato la società occidentale, cominciando proprio dalle minoranze che pretendono di imporre la propria agenda a tutti. Democratici quando fa comodo, doppiopesisti, ipocriti, radical-chic di sto c***o, buoni solo per battaglie ideologiche futili e praticanti assidui del distacco dalla realtà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Settembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente non ho abbonamento sky quindi mi salvo da questa roba. Tra poco se sei etero non puoi più lavorare se si continua di sto passo.


tranquillo basta non mettere quel canale e ti salvi lo stesso. 
io ho sky da sempre e non l'ho mai guardato, anzi pensavo che ormai avesse chiuso sto schifo.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mentre il formato X-Factor sta chiudendo i battenti in quasi tutto il mondo, la versione italiana prosegue, nell'edizione, 2021, in direzione propaganda LGTB, fluid, no Gender, e concorrenti non binari, come annunciato dagli stessi conduttori i quali, quasi in lacrime, hanno annunciato:"Non vogliamo etichette".
> 
> La prima puntanta stasera 16 settembe 2021 in onda su Sky.


I binari glieli darei io, ma con un bel treno che ci passa sopra e loro nel mezzo


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dai vediamo se inacenano una roba a 3 con un fluid che come donna si fa prima una storia con una leabica poi vira al maschile e va con un gay, un bel cortocircuito gender...
> Ma I non binari chi sono??


ci vorrebbe un glossario per tutte ste scemenze perchè ormai non ci sto più a dietro......
scrivi non binari in google immagini. c'è da farsi una cultura ahaahaha.
non dimenticarti che c'è anche il pansessuale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Settembre 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Non lo guarderò nemmeno sotto tortura, già sono anni che fa schifo figurarsi ora che è un inno al finocchiume.
> Poi sono 2 mesi che lo spot mi sta fracassando le palle e quella trippona che canta è talmente odiosa che se la trovassi per al strada la acciacco con la macchina


si ma poi la devi cambiare fino al telaio se stiri una così, meglio cambiare strategia.


----------



## Route66 (16 Settembre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Prima o poi arriveranno i cinesi o i talebani a fare piazza pulita del delirio che è diventato la società occidentale, cominciando proprio dalle minoranze che pretendono di imporre la propria agenda a tutti. *Democratici quando fa comodo, doppiopesisti, ipocriti, radical-chic di sto c***o, buoni solo per battaglie ideologiche futili e praticanti assidui del distacco dalla realtà.*


..... ovviamente e casualmente solo quando ne hanno un bel tornaconto personale...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Prima o poi arriveranno i cinesi o i talebani a fare piazza pulita del delirio che è diventato la società occidentale, cominciando proprio dalle minoranze che pretendono di imporre la propria agenda a tutti. Democratici quando fa comodo, doppiopesisti, ipocriti, radical-chic di sto c***o, buoni solo per battaglie ideologiche futili e praticanti assidui del distacco dalla realtà.


Dietro ci sono sempre ben altri interessi. È chiaro che vogliono spostare il programma su lidi più trash, giustificando il tutto sotto l'insegna buonista LGBT, per tentare di risollevare il format che sono 2-3 anni che va male.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (16 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma poi la devi cambiare fino al telaio se stiri una così, meglio cambiare strategia.


Ne vale la pena


----------



## Raryof (16 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che io sappia, sono quelli che si fanno chiamare "loro" al posto di "lui" o "lei". Correggetemi se sbaglio eh. XD


Il Mago Otelma ha fatto scuola quindi..


----------



## cris (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Se avessi un figlio, gli vieterei assolutamente queste porcherie. Poverà società.
> 
> I "concorenti non binari". Ma che abbiamo fatto di male per arrivare a tanto?


Non so nemmeno cosa voglia dire “non binario”, anzi forse è meglio continuare ad ignorarlo…
Che degrado comunque.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2021)

Sto vedendo per curiosità c'è una o uno, boh, che è nero/a (vi giuro non si capisce il genere) e ha detto di essere non binario. LOL.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che io sappia, sono quelli che si fanno chiamare "loro" al posto di "lui" o "lei". Correggetemi se sbaglio eh. XD





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto vedendo per curiosità c'è una o uno, boh, che è nero/a (vi giuro non si capisce il genere) e ha detto di essere non binario. LOL.


Direi che ha tutte le qualità per arrivare fino in fondo


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2021)

Eccolo/a. Ah ho trovato un articolo su internet, dove per descriverla e non usare il maschile o il femminile mette i numeri alle lettere finali.  Si chiama Jathson.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2021)

*Jathson ha dichiarato, durante la presentazione a X Factor: "Nasco maschio, però mi sento donna e non voglio essere catalogato con nulla per questo il mio nome".*


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2021)

Questo dovrebbe essere l'inno ufficiale di 'sta schifezza

N.B. Perdonami Claudio se ti accosto a sta 'monnezza


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eccolo/a. Ah ho trovato un articolo su internet, dove per descriverla e non usare il maschile o il femminile mette i numeri alle lettere finali.  Si chiama Jathson.



Per la madonna!

E' Serse di 300!


----------



## gabri65 (16 Settembre 2021)

Ma figurati, qui abbiamo veramente tagliato tutti i ponti con il passato, siamo proprio in un'altra dimensione.

Tra l'altro, essere "non binari" (che tra poco diventerà termine da ban perché il termine esatto è "genderqueer") vuole dire non sapere a che sesso appartieni, così, da mattina a sera. Magari lo decidono in base al meteo.

Ne segue che per rivolgersi con il dovuto rispetto a 'sti soggetti, dovrai prima chiedergli "scusate/scusatemi, come devo rivolgermi a tu/voi?"

Attenzione, fatevi dire anche quando scade, altrimenti rischiate. Potrebbero mettersi comunque qualcosa che aiuti, tipo una etichetta o una segnalatore luminoso stile "oggi sono una lei", oppure "oggi ho il sesso a richiesta".


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2021)

Comunque persino molti di twitter dicono che il livello di quest'anno è basso. Chissà che schifo è venuto fuori ahahah. Sto Tersigno l'ho visto un attimo condurre, si vede proprio che è il solito incapace messo lì perché ha buone parentele. Un Bisciglia qualsiasi (conduttore di Temptation Island) se lo mangia a colazione ed è molto più credibile. Anche lo studio, brutto brutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Jathson ha dichiarato, durante la presentazione a X Factor: "Nasco maschio, però mi sento donna e non voglio essere catalogato con nulla per questo il mio nome".*



Alle audizioni c'è ancora una selezione delle doti canore o fanno solo una visita ginecologica per vedere se in mezzo alle gambe hanno un buco operato (o una trave attaccata... boh, chi ci capisce più.)


----------



## Raryof (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Direi che ha tutte le qualità per arrivare fino in fondo


Ha le qualità per arrivare in stazione.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2021)

Eccone un altro. L'emo-gay, che fa tornare in mente i Tokio Hotel. La sorpresa è che perfino al rockettaro Agnelli piace sto schifo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Settembre 2021)

secondo me per le audizioni han setacciato le liste di naked attraction. anche li non si capiva mica come erano composti sti poveri personaggi.


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eccolo/a. Ah ho trovato un articolo su internet, dove per descriverla e non usare il maschile o il femminile mette i numeri alle lettere finali.  Si chiama Jathson.


Questo/a/i caso umano ovviamente è già diventato l’idolo di quell’altra sozzeria di Repubblica


----------



## Swaitak (17 Settembre 2021)

A proposito di fluidi, ma il Barbie umano o come quarzo si chiama ,come fa a non crepare dopo millemila operazioni? Secondo me dovrebbero arrestare anche quei chirurghi che permettono tutto ciò


----------



## Tsitsipas (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eccolo/a. Ah ho trovato un articolo su internet, dove per descriverla e non usare il maschile o il femminile mette i numeri alle lettere finali.  Si chiama Jathson.


Sembra Malcuit. Quello del napoli


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

Avete visto la furbata che hanno fatto? Visti i bassi ascolti, confermati anche l'altro ieri, da quest'anno hanno messo il simulcast in ben tre canali, tra cui TV8, mentre gli scorsi anni andava in onda il giorno seguente sull'ottavo canale. Così hanno spacciato il 2% preso su Sky Uno per un 5% e più, per il totale degli ascolti su ogni canale in pratica.


----------

